# New to Dish, being installed on Sat, I have some Questions.



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello all. I am brand new to the Dish Network crowd and I hope everything works out and I never have to go back to Comcast/Charter again.

First off, my system is being installed on Saturday. It will consist of a 522 and a 322. What should I be paying attention to when they do the install? Any tips or tricks you would like to share?

The 522 is going to be downstairs and used with my HT setup. I want to use both tuners on one TV. Does the 522 have PiP? The dish network website says it does, but I have read different. If not, no biggie, my TV does. What is the best way to hook up both tuners of the DVR 522 to my TV's inputs. Would I need to use both 522 remotes? Or could I set up some how where I use only the IR remote.

The 322 is going upstairs and will be used in the Living room and the bed room. What would be the best way to set this up?

Ideally I would like a 522 upstairs also, but with the promo I am doing, they said I could get only one. Which leads me to my next question. If I were to buy another DVR to add to my system. How would I go about doing it? Is it just like cable where you split the lines or is it more involved? What do I need to tell Dish?

Thanks in advanced for all your Help!


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

Just thought of another question.

Is there anyway to connect the 522 to a home network? So I could watch the recordings on any display device in my house that is on the network?


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

JasonMonette said:


> The 522 is going to be downstairs and used with my HT setup. I want to use both tuners on one TV. Does the 522 have PiP? The dish network website says it does, but I have read different. If not, no biggie, my TV does. What is the best way to hook up both tuners of the DVR 522 to my TV's inputs. Would I need to use both 522 remotes? Or could I set up some how where I use only the IR remote.


While not currently available the 522 has a "single mode" which is designed for use with one TV. It's supposed to allow you to use PIP and such and use it as a two tuner DVR. For now though you can probably get away with just hooking the s-video and audio outputs for TV 1 and disregard TV 2. Do not use coaxial to hook it to the TV because that degrades the picture.



JasonMonette said:


> The 322 is going upstairs and will be used in the Living room and the bed room. What would be the best way to set this up?


The receiver is near one TV and is wired to the other TV, via coaxial or some other mechanism I believe. So have them put it next to the TV you want to use s-video or composite with. If the TVs only have coaxial then it doesn't matter. Probably you want the 322 next to the living room TV if you use that one more and connect it with svideo or composite. The TV that the 322 is next to uses the IR remote and the other TV hooked up via coaxial (or whatever they use) uses UHF remote so it works through walls and such.



JasonMonette said:


> Ideally I would like a 522 upstairs also, but with the promo I am doing, they said I could get only one. Which leads me to my next question. If I were to buy another DVR to add to my system. How would I go about doing it? Is it just like cable where you split the lines or is it more involved? What do I need to tell Dish?


It is more involved. I'll let someone else explain this as I don't know about switches and such.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> While not currently available the 522 has a "single mode" which is designed for use with one TV. It's supposed to allow you to use PIP and such and use it as a two tuner DVR. For now though you can probably get away with just hooking the s-video and audio outputs for TV 1 and disregard TV 2.


Any release date for when this software upgrade will be available? Until then I will hook up both tuners to different inputs on my TV and use my TV's PIP. Can one remote control both tuners on the 522 or is one strictly IR and the other one strickly UHF?



> Do not use coaxial to hook it to the TV because that degrades the picture.


I was kinda hoping that this would have component video outs, but it doesn't so S-video will have to do.



> The receiver is near one TV and is wired to the other TV, via coaxial or some other mechanism I believe. So have them put it next to the TV you want to use s-video or composite with. If the TVs only have coaxial then it doesn't matter. Probably you want the 322 next to the living room TV if you use that one more and connect it with svideo or composite. The TV that the 322 is next to uses the IR remote and the other TV hooked up via coaxial (or whatever they use) uses UHF remote so it works through walls and such.


Gotcha, thanks.



> It is more involved. I'll let someone else explain this as I don't know about switches and such.


Ok, I will wait for someone to chim in


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Make sure you tell them to leave your existing cable alone. A friend of mine had a D* system installed and the installer ripped out all the cable before he installed the satellite. Seems he didn't want to mix up the cables when running them. Problem is that he had siding, so now if he ever wants to go back to cable he'll be forced to run it on the outside of the house...man he was mad.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

he'll have to use the existing wire to run the 322 to the second tv


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

JasonMonette said:


> Ideally I would like a 522 upstairs also, but with the promo I am doing, they said I could get only one.


You could get a 522 and two 510's on the DHA promo. You would just need to take the America's Everything pack to avoid having THREE $4.98 DVR fees.



> Which leads me to my next question. If I were to buy another DVR to add to my system. How would I go about doing it? Is it just like cable where you split the lines or is it more involved? What do I need to tell Dish?


And, no, you can't just split the lines like cable. You would need additional switches to make it work. You could use a DP Twin LNB with two DP34 switches to have more than 4 tuners, or you could use a DP Quad (this is probably what they will provide) and add a DP34 switch connected to two ports on the Quad LNB.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

My 522 has RCA outputs for both TV 1 and TV 2... and S-Video for TV 1. Maybe you can use both RCA outputs for your main TV.

I wish they would get Dish Home upgraded on my 522... I really miss my Instant Weather.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

homeskillet said:


> My 522 has RCA outputs for both TV 1 and TV 2... and S-Video for TV 1. Maybe you can use both RCA outputs for your main TV.
> 
> I wish they would get Dish Home upgraded on my 522... I really miss my Instant Weather.


...soon

I believe the 322 just got it, so it shouldn't be long for the 522.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

322 has Dish Home... but it won't let you use the Customer Support part of it.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Make sure you tell them to leave your existing cable alone. A friend of mine had a D* system installed and the installer ripped out all the cable before he installed the satellite. Seems he didn't want to mix up the cables when running them. Problem is that he had siding, so now if he ever wants to go back to cable he'll be forced to run it on the outside of the house...man he was mad.


Good tip!



> he'll have to use the existing wire to run the 322 to the second tv


How So?



> You could get a 522 and two 510's on the DHA promo. You would just need to take the America's Everything pack to avoid having THREE $4.98 DVR fees.


I did consider this, but I wanted to keep my bill around $60. So I went this route and I will try to upgrade the 322 after it gets installed, or I will try to find a 508 for sale for upstairs. So if you know anyone that has a 508 let me know. I think that would work great, no extra fees and I would have a DVR upstairs.



> And, no, you can't just split the lines like cable. You would need additional switches to make it work. You could use a DP Twin LNB with two DP34 switches to have more than 4 tuners, or you could use a DP Quad (this is probably what they will provide) and add a DP34 switch connected to two ports on the Quad LNB.


Could you point me in the right direction to learn more about this. I know I will be adding receivers soon, so I might as well learn this stuff now. Thanks



> My 522 has RCA outputs for both TV 1 and TV 2... and S-Video for TV 1. Maybe you can use both RCA outputs for your main TV.


This is how I think I am going to wire it up until the single mode gets upgraded:

S-video from tuner one on 522 into tuner one on tv and optical out into receiver Sat/TV

Composite Video/RCA audio from tuner two on 522 to tuner 2 on TV.

This way I will be able to take advantage of my TV's PIP with the 2 tuner set up of the 522. Will I be able to use just one remote with this set up? Does one remote control both tuners? Or would I have to use both the IR and the UHF remotes?



> I wish they would get Dish Home upgraded on my 522... I really miss my Instant Weather.


What is Dish Home?


----------



## sarama711 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have my 522 hooked into the three other TVs in my house, so it is possible to connect to a "home network." The issue is that there must be a cable running from your 522 to each of the other rooms, which can get to be complicated.

I have my 522 (both TV1 and TV2) and my 4700 hooked into my main TV. One output from the 522 and one from the 4700 is connected to my three other TVs in the house (2 separate lines). At each TV there is an A/B selector so the auxiliary TVs can either watch the 522 TV2 or the 4700. It's nice because all TVs have access to the DVR but can also choose to watch the 4700. I just wanted to have one hard drive with recorded shows, as opposed to having multiple DVRs.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

sarama711 said:


> I have my 522 hooked into the three other TVs in my house, so it is possible to connect to a "home network." The issue is that there must be a cable running from your 522 to each of the other rooms, which can get to be complicated.
> 
> I have my 522 (both TV1 and TV2) and my 4700 hooked into my main TV. One output from the 522 and one from the 4700 is connected to my three other TVs in the house (2 separate lines). At each TV there is an A/B selector so the auxiliary TVs can either watch the 522 TV2 or the 4700. It's nice because all TVs have access to the DVR but can also choose to watch the 4700. I just wanted to have one hard drive with recorded shows, as opposed to having multiple DVRs.


Ok, I am a little fuzzy on how you have it wired up.

I am guessing you have the 522, both tuners and the 4700, connected to your main TV by RCA cables/S-Video.

Then you ran the Coax from TV1 on the 522 and 4700 into splitters and from the splitters to the A/B switches on your other TV's? Is this correct.


----------



## sarama711 (Feb 23, 2004)

Correct, except the coax runs from TV2, which has a stereo coax output. I get stereo output from the 4700 by using a $35 Stereo Modulator (RadiosHack) which converts RCA to coax.

I really miss the days of cable TV when each TV could watch whatever. Things were simpler!

Ok, I don't really miss cable TV...


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

sarama711 said:


> Correct, except the coax runs from TV2, which has a stereo coax output. I get stereo output from the 4700 by using a $35 Stereo Modulator (RadiosHack) which converts RCA to coax.
> 
> I really miss the days of cable TV when each TV could watch whatever. Things were simpler!
> 
> Ok, I don't really miss cable TV...


If the Dish companies would figure out a way so we could use their service with the tuners all ready in our TV's, that would be sweet!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

sarama711 said:


> I have my 522 hooked into the three other TVs in my house, so it is possible to connect to a "home network." The issue is that there must be a cable running from your 522 to each of the other rooms, which can get to be complicated.
> 
> I have my 522 (both TV1 and TV2) and my 4700 hooked into my main TV. One output from the 522 and one from the 4700 is connected to my three other TVs in the house (2 separate lines). At each TV there is an A/B selector so the auxiliary TVs can either watch the 522 TV2 or the 4700. It's nice because all TVs have access to the DVR but can also choose to watch the 4700. I just wanted to have one hard drive with recorded shows, as opposed to having multiple DVRs.


Why 2 lines and the A/B switch? Since the rf out of the 2nd tuner of the 522 is modulated to an unused uhf channel that you selected and the 4000 rf out is modulated to either channel 3 or 4 that you have selected, both outputs can be combined into a single cable by using a splitter/combiner and a channel 3 or 4 signal combiner with the 4000 rf output, this way you can simply select the unused uhf channel that you selected, to watch the 522 on TV2 and TV3 or simply select channel 3 or 4 to watch the 4000 receiver on TV2 and TV3, no 2nd line or no A/V switch needed, plus if you have an outside antenna, this too can be integrated into that single rg6 or rg59 coaxial cable.


----------



## sarama711 (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh, I LIKE that! Now If I could get one learning remote to control both the 4700 via UHF and the 522 (TV2) via UHF, I'd be all set!


----------



## sarama711 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, the connections worked as you described. I removed the A/B switches and inserted splitters instead. One less thing to have to teach the wife.

What's frustrating is that I spent a lot of effort to run a second line into the other rooms, when I could have just combined the signals at the source. I was originally thinking that if I combined the signals that it would result in garbage on the other end - not so since they're on different frequencies.

If the 522 coax output were channel 3 (hypothetical) and the 4700 were channel 4, could I have also combined the signals into one line?

Thanks, Chris...


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

sarama711 said:


> If the 522 coax output were channel 3 (hypothetical) and the 4700 were channel 4, could I have also combined the signals into one line?
> 
> Thanks, Chris...


Yes, however you would need both a channel 3 and channel 4 signal combiners, if you do not do this they will interfere with each other. Also if you receive an ota channel 2,5 or possibly even 6 with an antenna, without the signal combiner's channel 3 and 4 will overpower those channels, but with the signal combiner it will just blend those channels in and you will not need to use your TV/Satellite button on your remote, just select the channel.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, let me see if I understand you correctly. I can use the rf out on my 522, connect that to my existing cable wiring and then any tv in the house can watch the PVR or channel that the TV2 is seeing?

Can I just run a coax cable from the rf out to where the cable input in to the house would be? Or would I need to get some equipment to accomplish this?

Also, I am getting a 322. Could I do the same thing with that? So every TV in the house could either watch what is on the 522 or the 322?

To do this all I have to do is take the RF from the 522 and 322 and run them into a splitter/combiner and run the cable off the splitter to the where my existing cable would be. Then every tv should be able to watch the 522 on one channel and 322 on the other. Do I understand you correctly?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

JasonMonette said:


> Ok, let me see if I understand you correctly. I can use the rf out on my 522, connect that to my existing cable wiring and then any tv in the house can watch the PVR or channel that the TV2 is seeing?
> 
> Can I just run a coax cable from the rf out to where the cable input in to the house would be? Or would I need to get some equipment to accomplish this?
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

Chris Freeland said:


> Yes


Sweet!


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

JasonMonette said:


> Sweet!


Yes, it would work exactly as he described. I just finished installig a 322/322 system today. It took right at 9 hours to complete, including a pole mount and trenching.

The customer had 6 tv outlets in the house. The existing coax was used to feed the modulated (TV2) output back to the original cable splitter near the electric meter from both receivers. Right before connecting into the input of the original splitter, I added a good quality splitter connected backward. On the side with two ports, I connected the output from each of the receivers. Then from the single port on the other side of the splitter, I connected a jumper to the input of the main splitter. I set one 322's modulated channel to cable channel 80, and the other's to cable channel 90. Now the customer can tune to channel 80 or 90 on any TV in the house depending on which receiver they wish to watch. Keep in mind, though that each receiver has it's own remote address, so you would actually need to either have two remotes at each TV, change the remote address each time you wanted to control a different receiver, or only be able to change the channels on one receiver. It did work great, and the signal was beautiful.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

Mainstreet said:


> Yes, it would work exactly as he described. I just finished installig a 322/322 system today. It took right at 9 hours to complete, including a pole mount and trenching.
> 
> The customer had 6 tv outlets in the house. The existing coax was used to feed the modulated (TV2) output back to the original cable splitter near the electric meter from both receivers. Right before connecting into the input of the original splitter, I added a good quality splitter connected backwards. On the side with two ports, I connected the output from each of the receivers. Then from the single port on the other side of the splitter, I connected a jumper to the input of the main splitter. I set one 322's modulated channel to cable channel 80, and the other's to cable channel 90. Now the customer can tune to channel 80 or 90 on any TV in the house depending on which receiver they wish to watch. Keep in mind, though that each receiver has it's own remote address, so you would actually need to either have two remotes at each TV, change the remote address each time you wanted to control a different receiver, or only be able to change the channels on one receiver. It did work great, and the signal was beautiful.


That sounds like exactly what I want


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

JasonMonette said:


> That sounds like exactly what I want


Almost


Ok, this is what I want to do. I want to be able to watch every tuner on any TV in the house.

522: tuner 1 = channel 3
tuner 2 = 60

322 tuner 1 = channel 4
tuner 2 = 61

I want to run all four tuners through my existing cable system so that ANY TV in the house can either turn to channel 3, 4, 60, 61 to watch what is on the tuners.

How would I make this happen? I know I can just combine the modulated signal from tv2 on the 522 and tv2 on 322 using a splitter. But is there any thing special I will have to do to get TV1 from both receivers in the mix on channels 3 and 4? Or can I just get a 4 way splitter and combined all the signals and call it good?

Also, will basic cable screw up the signal if ran throught the same line?

Thanks


----------



## backspace2 (Feb 25, 2004)

what is rf? If you can watch every tuner and every DVR on any TV in the house, do you need more than one 522. I usually only have two TVs on. If you can figure this out these cabling, I don't see any reason to order two 522s.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

backspace2 said:


> what is rf? If you can watch every tuner and every DVR on any TV in the house, do you need more than one 522. I usually only have two TVs on. If you can figure this out these cabling, I don't see any reason to order two 522s.


If you only want to be able to watch 2 different channels, on 522 will be fine. I would like to get 4 different ones, so I would need two 2 tuner receivers.

I still a little foggy on what is needed to accomplish this. I think i will need to run the 2 TV2s into a splitter to combine their signals, then run the out put from that into a channel 3 signal combiner with the output from the 522 TV1. Run that output into a channel 4 signal combiner with the output from the 322 tv1 and run the output from that into my existing cable.

Is this correct?


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

backspace2 said:


> what is rf? If you can watch every tuner and every DVR on any TV in the house, do you need more than one 522. I usually only have two TVs on. If you can figure this out these cabling, I don't see any reason to order two 522s.


rf stands for Radio Frequency. It just means UHF/VHF/CATV signal as opposed to RCA out, S-Video out, Component out, etc.

You can't order two 522's. There is a limit of one 522 or two 811's per DHA account.

One thing to consider when combining the Tuner 1 output to the whole house distribution is that Tuner 1's remote is infrared only (IR). To change the channel, you would need to either go into the room where the receiver is located, or set up an IR repeater system (cones).

See:


----------



## SSW_Exposure (Jan 28, 2004)

I thought I had a great idea (many years ago) when I was going to use the output from one RCVR on Ch 3, and an other on Ch 4, then pump it back into the distribution system of a home.
After setting it up on the test bench, it didn't take long to figure out "this aint' gonna work". I tried for along time using combinations of 'typical' Ch 3/4 signal combiners, and with Ch 3/4 filters, and have never found a way to do it that produces an acceptable outcome. Yes I have done it on head-ends but the price tag for this is beyond what most home owners like.
Now,

Without cable (and without an OTA on Chs 2-5). I usually use one RCVRs RF output on Ch 3 or 4 and modulate everything else (including DVDs, VCRs, etc). With cable (or OTA), everything gets modulated
Also most typical modulators do not allow you to use adjacent channels (like 61 & 62). Digital cable adds another problem.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

SSW_Exposure said:


> I thought I had a great idea (many years ago) when I was going to use the output from one RCVR on Ch 3, and an other on Ch 4, then pump it back into the distribution system of a home.
> After setting it up on the test bench, it didn't take long to figure out "this aint' gonna work". I tried for along time using combinations of 'typical' Ch 3/4 signal combiners, and with Ch 3/4 filters, and have never found a way to do it that produces an acceptable outcome. Yes I have done it on head-ends but the price tag for this is beyond what most home owners like.
> Now,
> 
> ...


So are you telling me that it won't work?


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

You can do this:

522: tuner 1 = channel 3
tuner 2 = 60

322 tuner 1 = radioshack modulator = 62
tuner 2 = 64


----------



## SSW_Exposure (Jan 28, 2004)

rvd420 said:


> You can do this:
> 
> 522: tuner 1 = channel 3
> tuner 2 = 60
> ...


This is pretty much what it come down to (although I wouldn't specify a RS modulator).

How to combine these signals may take a little 'trial and error'. Just running them all into a 4-way splitter/combiner then into the distribution system works (sometimes). Or running the modulated outputs into a splitter/combiner then into a UHF/VHF combiner with the channel 3 or 4 output into the VHF input may be better.

I had a couple of cases where it worked best to combined the UHFs together then into a regular splitter/combiner, then add the channel 3 (with a small amp) into the other half.

It's a nice time to have a 'digital SWR'


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

SSW_Exposure said:


> This is pretty much what it come down to (although I wouldn't specify a RS modulator).
> 
> How to combine these signals may take a little 'trial and error'. Just running them all into a 4-way splitter/combiner then into the distribution system works (sometimes). Or running the modulated outputs into a splitter/combiner then into a UHF/VHF combiner with the channel 3 or 4 output into the VHF input may be better.
> 
> ...


Digital SWR?


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

SSW_Exposure said:


> This is pretty much what it come down to (although I wouldn't specify a RS modulator).
> 
> How to combine these signals may take a little 'trial and error'. Just running them all into a 4-way splitter/combiner then into the distribution system works (sometimes). Or running the modulated outputs into a splitter/combiner then into a UHF/VHF combiner with the channel 3 or 4 output into the VHF input may be better.
> 
> ...


Ya, I sholdn't have specified a RS moduator. I just meant to use RS as an example, because most people have a RS near by. And quite a few RS carry the UHF/Cable modulator.

Now 1 other thing I should have mentioned, is if someone wanted to intergrate a "home network" into a basic cable line comming in you would have to 1st decide on which basic channels you want to loose. Then get a filter that blocks the channel range (you can get then online) and put the filter on the cable co. line comming in. This frees up the channel space in the basic package area to insert the "home network" and also keeps your "home network" from bleeding into the Cable Co.


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

rvd420 said:


> Ya, I sholdn't have specified a RS moduator. I just meant to use RS as an example, because most people have a RS near by. And quite a few RS carry the UHF/Cable modulator.
> 
> Now 1 other thing I shuld have mentioned, is if someone wanted to intergrate a "home network" into a basic cable line comming in you would have to 1st decide on which basic channels you want to loose. Then get a filter that blocks the channel range (you can get then online) and put the filter on the cable co. line comming in. This frees up the channel space in the basic package area to insert the "home network" and also keeps your "home network" from bleeding into the Cable Co.


So if I wanted to keep basic cable. I should get a filter that blocks the channels I want to use with the Dish Network signal? Where is a good place to get this at?


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

JasonMonette said:


> So if I wanted to keep basic cable. I should get a filter that blocks the channels I want to use with the Dish Network signal? Where is a good place to get this at?


Exactly!
You get a filter that just blocks the channels you ant to use for your dishnetwork boxes.

You can search online for filers. or even ask in the technical support forum here.
Someone should be able to help you (maybe even sell you one)


----------



## SSW_Exposure (Jan 28, 2004)

JasonMonette said:


> So if I wanted to keep basic cable. I should get a filter that blocks the channels I want to use with the Dish Network signal? Where is a good place to get this at?


If your going to keep basic cable, then the Ch 3/4 part for even one channel will probably cause problems (I kinda refered to this earlier). And you may need to add an external modulator for *both* of your TV1 outputs. You might as well get one of these modulators with dual input/output so you can watch your DVD from any TV also.

I never had to add filters to input modulated channels with 'basic' cable until the cable companies started digital cable. Now even though you can't view these channels, they are using many of these channels to send digital signals. (around here mostly channels 60ish to 90ish). If *all * your TVs get in channels over Ch 100, for now your can usually use these channels. (channels 95-99 can't be used)

There are inexpensive ($3-4) filters for this purpose that can be found, but they only block 7 specific channels, giving you 3 to use.

What I am using now, I got from a link from another user from another forum:
http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?&DID=7&WebPage_ID=3&manufacturer=302&cat_id=55&sm=2
Scroll down to the part that reads:*CATV Signal Distribution * 
These will block all channels above the 'passed' channels.

Are you confused yet --- The deeper you dig the muddier it gets......


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 24, 2004)

SSW_Exposure said:


> If your going to keep basic cable, then the Ch 3/4 part for even one channel will probably cause problems (I kinda refered to this earlier). And you may need to add an external modulator for *both* of your TV1 outputs. You might as well get one of these modulators with dual input/output so you can watch your DVD from any TV also.
> 
> I never had to add filters to input modulated channels with 'basic' cable until the cable companies started digital cable. Now even though you can't view these channels, they are using many of these channels to send digital signals. (around here mostly channels 60ish to 90ish). If *all * your TVs get in channels over Ch 100, for now your can usually use these channels. (channels 95-99 can't be used)
> 
> ...


I actually found a site called Smart Home, and they have everything I would need. The more I think about it, the only tuner I need to be able to be seen through out the the whole House is TV2 on the 522. I will modulate that output with the DVD, LD, and VCR outputs of my HT and run that through a video distribusion block and supply my whole house. But first I will need to run Dual RG6 coax to every room and while I am at it dual Cat 5 for networking and IR signals. I am getting close to getting this whole thing figured out I think. I will for sure post the finished product and what it took to get there


----------

